# Big news is coming to imf!



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

You heard it here!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 3, 2016)

Do tell???

I thought big news around here was anything over a dozen posts in a day across the whole of IMF.
Now you've posted over a dozen times in under 10 minutes...must be something special...


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## 88hercules88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, I'm here, now tell.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Mar 3, 2016)

Subbed to hear what the Aussie has to say


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2016)

is it that Charley finally jumped ship


----------



## Romeburning (Mar 3, 2016)

I came all the way over here for some fucking news, now lets here it...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2016)

Jfc. Did you have to tell asf?


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Jfc. Did you have to tell asf?



Of course he had to tell asf, where the fuck do you think the traffic is going to come from? In order for DRSE to regain dominance they need pawns to play. Simple really.. 


Even if they are mostly tight knit, wound up, wankers. They still mean well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2016)

Intense said:


> Of course he had to tell asf, where the fuck do you think the traffic is going to come from? In order for DRSE to regain dominance they need pawns to play. Simple really..
> 
> 
> Even if they are mostly tight knit, wound up, wankers. They still mean well.



Careful with your verbal assults on the best organization know to closet homosexuals


----------



## SheriV (Mar 3, 2016)

Intense said:


> Of course he had to tell asf, where the fuck do you think the traffic is going to come from? In order for DRSE to regain dominance they need pawns to play. Simple really..
> 
> 
> Even if they are mostly tight knit, wound up, wankers. They still mean well.





Do they mean well? Really? 
I dont think they do


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2016)

IMHO  ..    ASF can keep their 'right-wing bully assholes'  .....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news?

Are they bringing back rep stars and neg trains?


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> Careful with your verbal assults on the best organization know to closet homosexuals



Oh the tight knit bit, I was referring to ASF.


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Do they mean well? Really?
> I dont think they do




In the same way Donald Trump means well.


----------



## 88hercules88 (Mar 3, 2016)

I was wondering,  what is drse?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Big news?
> 
> Are they bringing back rep stars and neg trains?



If so it would mean a total resurgence of IMF.......or not.....


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 3, 2016)

Bump

free my brother bitches!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

You fuckers. There's a new mod coming! And he has a big HARDON for IMF!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2016)

better not be Dlew from MD


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 4, 2016)

The good news is, there's no bad news.
The bad news is, there's no good news...

"This is Gary *Gnu*, and the '*No* Gnews Is *Good* Gnews Show'


----------



## the_predator (Mar 4, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You fuckers. There's a new mod coming! And he has a big HARDON for IMF!


That's the big news...Come on Captn....I believed in you...


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 4, 2016)

88hercules88 said:


> I was wondering,  what is drse?


donkey raping shit eaters


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello, anyone here? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## MidwestBeast (Mar 4, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You fuckers. There's a new mod coming! And he has a big HARDON for IMF!


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2016)

Prince said:


>




... it's about time you posted something we understand here in AG ..................


----------



## Romeburning (Mar 4, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You fuckers. There's a new mod coming! And he has a big HARDON for IMF!



That's it? Well at least it means I don't need to hang around here, thank god for that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

Omfg. Need a new thread I'm so excited!


----------



## charley (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 4, 2016)

Damn!! I wasn't expecting to be a Mod for a while!! Fuckin awesome!! Thanks cap, prince. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

